

Will Link Summary Cards in Twitter Affect Your Tweeting? - teaneedz

Twitter is now going to provide a URL preview in mobile clients. Since most tweets contain URLs this will dramatically alter the look of the timeline. Will this affect how you use Twitter?
======
a_shane
As a content marketer, I'm excited about this update. I spend a lot of time
crafting images and titles for the content I produce for my clients, and it
will be interesting to see if the increased visibility of a post and it's
image will drive more traffic.

